# BURNABY | Juneau | 23 fl | T/O



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Juneau is a new condo and townhouse development by Amacon currently in preconstruction at 2287 Willingdon Avenue, Burnaby. The development is scheduled for completion in 2019. Juneau has a total of 147 units.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1679 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04499 by Hung Lam, on FlickrDSC04502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

IMG_1103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

IMG_1109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3

IMG_1115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

